# Thoughts on new Cartier tank Solar?



## cykrops

I searched for threads on this, so if I missed one already on this, sorry!

What are your thoughts on the new Cartier SolarBeat Tank Must?

Ive never owned a solar watch. What pitfalls do they have? Do I need to leave it on a window sill instead of a watch box? How long does it take to get going once its dead?

Why so cheap? Im tempted to jump right on one because Ive wanted a tank for some time, and this is incredibly affordable new. I am not fixated on any particular movement, so if the solar works and is way cheaper, count me in. Unless there is a good reason to the contrary!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Axel Brass

I have the same questions as you. So hopefully someone here can respond. On paper and what I've seen on the Internet so far, I really like it.

I'm waiting to see some close-up videos though as I'd like to know how nice the numerals look given they are now solar panels. And I'm interested in handling it in person compared to the original tank to see which of the slight design changes speaks to me more.


----------



## cykrops

Axel Brass said:


> I have he same questions as you. So hopefully someone here can respond. On paper and what I've seen on the Internet so far, I really like it.
> 
> I'm waiting to see some close-up videos though as I'd like to know how nice the numerals look given they are now solar panels. And I'm interested in handling it in person compared to the original tank to see which of the slight design changes speaks to me more.


Solar panel numerals sound pretty bad*ss! Im with you though, I cant wait to see one in person.

Edited for language.


----------



## mleok

I haven't seen it in the metal, but it does intrigue me. It's definitely an upgrade from the Tank Solo, as the case has the iconic curves of the original Tanks, which for the longest time were only available in the much higher priced precious metal Tank Louis Cartier.


----------



## longtimelurker

I wouldn't imagine it would need much more maintenance (light) than most modern solar watches. Remember, this is from a brand whose perception is mostly jewelry. A sunny walk or day in a bright room once a month probably does it. 

I can't think of a downside that anyone would know of before owning one for a couple of years first.

So I say jump on it if you fancy it.


----------



## viknijjar

Love it. Looks to be exactly the Cartier I never new I was looking for.


----------



## cykrops

longtimelurker said:


> I wouldn't imagine it would need much more maintenance (light) than most modern solar watches. Remember, this is from a brand whose perception is mostly jewelry. A sunny walk or day in a bright room once a month probably does it.
> 
> I can't think of a downside that anyone would know of before owning one for a couple of years first.
> 
> So I say jump on it if you fancy it.


Thanks! Ive had zero experience with solar watches.


----------



## Stchambe

This watch piqued my interest when fist announced, simply because it was very unexpected and seems like an easy option for someone who wants to casually wear a tank.

I owned a few solar watches during my watch collecting journey (mostly citizens and Casios if I remember correctly) and never had a problem with them through normal use. I would normally put them by a window when not using them. That being said they were all designed with a solar panel face, so there was a lot of surface area to collect light. I had these watches YEARS ago. The Cartier has less surface area but it also has the advantage of newer more efficient tech and its only powering two hands, so the amount of surface dedicated to solar collection may not be an issue.

The Cartier has a custom caliber so as stated above, time will tell how it all pans out. FWIW Cartier says the service life is 16 years, and the release will be in September.


----------



## sdiver68

I like it. Wish it was a touch larger but definitely will check it out.


----------



## MackyP

I agree, between the large and XL version.


----------



## mleok

MackyP said:


> I agree, between the large and XL version.


It's a dress watch, less is more in this instance.


----------



## davinator65

Solar watches are great and you never need to replace the battery...that is until the battery runs out of charge, which should be more than 10 to 20 years. My Citizen, lasted more than 15 years now and still going strong. I own 11 of them. But only 1 Swiss watch that is solar. 10 are Seikos, Citizens and Casios. I think 5 or 6 of them are capable of atomic clock sync. So I don't even have to worry about nothing...absolutely nothing! You will love it. I always put near my windows, to get the optimum light. It will charge by any light source, meaning household lights, but the optimum is the sun. If you wear it everyday and put it in dark drawer at night, that should not have any impact on the running of the watch. You can get a full charge on a battery in just 3 hours. A fully charged watch can last for 6 to 12 months even when put into dark spaces.


----------



## sh3l8y

The low maintenance aspect of it and the reduced price - I’m sold


----------



## Dr.Nguyen

If it's solar it must be a quartz then? I thought the tanks were automatic? Not sure if the old fans would dig that. Very cool neverthless. Also I pulled up some pics and can't seem to find where the solar panel is at.


----------



## cykrops

Dr.Nguyen said:


> If it's solar it must be a quartz then? I thought the tanks were automatic? Not sure if the old fans would dig that. Very cool neverthless. Also I pulled up some pics and can't seem to find where the solar panel is at.


Apparently its the roman numerals on the dial


----------



## Room237

Maybe posting pics would help in the discussion?


----------



## davinator65

Dr.Nguyen said:


> If it's solar it must be a quartz then? I thought the tanks were automatic? Not sure if the old fans would dig that. Very cool neverthless. Also I pulled up some pics and can't seem to find where the solar panel is at.


Cartier also sells quartz watches. They are quite a bit cheaper than their mechanical watches. They have been making quartz watches for years now... I don't know how long, but for a long time now...

You cannot see the solar panels as they are hidden behind the dial.


https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/5c9cb86ec46f6d68c6b63267/1603460955047-J2EWXZJ47AZCZHFBSPCC/how-do-solar-powered-watches-work.png


----------



## Stchambe

The black parts of the dial are the solar collecting part of the watch. Apparently Cartier had to adjust the proportions and thickness of the dial design to get as much light collecting surface area as possible.

It also looks like the strap is not made from animal hide, but from recycled apple waste instead&#8230; whatever that means.

Honestly I had a passing interest in this watch when it was first announced but have become more interested over time, mostly because it's something actually novel in the luxury watch space.


----------



## Dr.Nguyen

davinator65 said:


> Cartier also sells quartz watches. They are quite a bit cheaper than their mechanical watches. They have been making quartz watches for years now... I don't know how long, but for a long time now...
> 
> You cannot see the solar panels as they are hidden behind the dial.
> 
> 
> https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/5c9cb86ec46f6d68c6b63267/1603460955047-J2EWXZJ47AZCZHFBSPCC/how-do-solar-powered-watches-work.png


Thanks for the info! That's pretty cool!


----------



## EllipticEquations

I have several solar watches in the Casio G-Shock range. They are quite useful and reliable. (When I travel internationally with a quartz watch, I always worry a bit `what if the battery dies?' This is a real concern when I am away in a completely different country...Solar watches completely solve this problem for me. Mechanicals do not have this problem at all...)

The Cartier will be very different from the Casios for sure, and it looks indeed quite beautiful. What I do not understand is all the talks about sustainability and being environmental friendly. I am not sure what they do after the alleged 16 year service interval. If they swap the entire module/ movement, then it sounds much less environmental friendly then any mechanical movement and even the quartz models using batteries (throwing away battery vs the entire module).


----------



## Pongster

mleok said:


> I haven't seen it in the metal, but it does intrigue me. It's definitely an upgrade from the Tank Solo, as the case has the iconic curves of the original Tanks, which for the longest time were only available in the much higher priced precious metal Tank Louis Cartier.


Hmmm. From the *Sol*o to the *Sol*ar.


----------



## bigclive2011

I have always liked the Tank, and I think it is one of the all time great watch designs.

But I’m really not a dress watch sort of guy and I already have a Reverso to scratch the square/rectangular watch itch.

Dont currently own a solar watch, but seems like a good idea as a way to get free battery top ups, just don’t leave it in a drawer all the time and it will run forever.


----------



## Dr.Nguyen

EllipticEquations said:


> I have several solar watches in the Casio G-Shock range. They are quite useful and reliable. (When I travel internationally with a quartz watch, I always worry a bit `what if the battery dies?' This is a real concern when I am away in a completely different country...Solar watches completely solve this problem for me. Mechanicals do not have this problem at all...)
> 
> The Cartier will be very different from the Casios for sure, and it looks indeed quite beautiful. What I do not understand is all the talks about sustainability and being environmental friendly. I am not sure what they do after the alleged 16 year service interval. If they swap the entire module/ movement, then it sounds much less environmental friendly then any mechanical movement and even the quartz models using batteries (throwing away battery vs the entire module).


Did somebody say G shock? I would imagine they just replace the battery, solar panel and possibly the quartz module after 16 years. Everything unfortunately creates waste and pollution, both while they are manufactured and used by the consumer. And after they have been disposed. I think cartier is trying to say that the components in the watch lasts a long time so they don't have to be replaced as often.
Also, If I'm getting a tank styled watch, I would definitely want it to be mechanical.


----------



## TraserH3

Question I have is how will this work in practice? A solar G shock makes sense because you're wearing a short sleeve and if outside or indoor under lights, it will charge.

The Tank would be always under a sleeve so I'm wondering if the change can keep up. Last thing I want is to have to actually put it by the window or something just so it can charge... I have enough things in life to charge.

And the "vegan leather" on this is silly. Is anyone familiar with "plaleather" which starts to flake after couple years.

I'm debating all this because the new high-autonomy quartz version is already up on the website for order! it's the same shape and design as the solar version/Louis Cartier version but without solar.

But there is something intriguing about a class like a tank that is solar...


----------



## JMVNYC

I was just going to post about this. I get the feeling some of us read the same hodinkee article.

I think a lot of us may be in the same boat as me. I’ve wanted a tank for quite some time but the solo didn’t cut it the others where to expensive. I would happily spend 5-10k on a tank if it were a daily watch but this would be worn relatively seldom. I love the look of the watch but in this day in time I do not dress up enough where this would fit. 

The cost of this one really nails it for me. It has the look I love of the more expensive Cartier at a very reasonable price. Further I see Cartier discounted from time to time on gray market sites. I was going to buy a tank solo a year or two back and when I’m the store they wouldn’t discount but immediately offered up two straps in addition to the one that was on it so it might be worth asking about. Ymmv.

I foresee myself purchasing this if it looks as good in person. The fact is with no second hand who besides you is really going to know it’s a quartz. And like another poster my main problem with a quartz (really shouldn’t worry) is what if it dies when I’m wearing it. I know in this day in age I have a cell phone and everything else but my personalOCD would be going nuts that I have a non working watch on. I believe this solves the issue.

the main fact is like to know I have not seen yet is in direct sunlight how long to charge to full and once it’s fully charged how long does the battery last. I know nothing about solar watches so does it last 24 hours, 24 days, 24 months etc. that would be important.


----------



## Covenant

I've been pestering Cartier customer service for months about this watch. I especially want to know how long a charge lasts while the watch is in darkness. I'll post if/when I ever get a response back.


----------



## Covenant

And speak of the devil, Cartier support have finally got back to me:

_Further on your inquiry about Tank Must Solarbeat power reserve inquiry, we have received an update from Watch department that for solar watch will automatically stop after 1 month in the dark: it will turn into stand-by mode to preserve the batt._


----------



## JMVNYC

Covenant said:


> And speak of the devil, Cartier support have finally got back to me:
> 
> _Further on your inquiry about Tank Must Solarbeat power reserve inquiry, we have received an update from Watch department that for solar watch will automatically stop after 1 month in the dark: it will turn into stand-by mode to preserve the batt._


Funny I was just looking for this information. Very convenient since I know it won't be a daily watch but I really like this as a way to get the classic tank style at a reasonable price.


----------



## mleok

Covenant said:


> And speak of the devil, Cartier support have finally got back to me:
> 
> _Further on your inquiry about Tank Must Solarbeat power reserve inquiry, we have received an update from Watch department that for solar watch will automatically stop after 1 month in the dark: it will turn into stand-by mode to preserve the batt._


Does the time correct itself automatically when it gets exposed to light? I believe my Citizen SatelliteWave does that.


----------



## Covenant

mleok said:


> Does the time correct itself automatically when it gets exposed to light? I believe my Citizen SatelliteWave does that.


No idea, Cartier only said that the watch goes into standby mode. Considering I had to pester them for three months to get that answer, more may not be forthcoming


----------



## spoolmakdays

I can't seem to find a picture of the movement. I'm curious to know jewel count and level of decoration. I'm assuming the minute hand will pulse once every 20 seconds. Also, is there a power save function. I'll keep looking, but would appreciate any links you might have.


----------



## neverover

I don’t know how to feel about this. To be honest the whole solar movement sounds a bit green washing to me. Even if it last a long time, there is a rechargeable battery that will need to be replaced. That would cause additional waste, not to mention the production and carbon footprint on those.

To me, mechanical movement is the way to go as every part is replaceable, and with proper care and maintenance can run more than a 100 years. And it produce no toxic waste like dead lithium battery cell. I like the idea of Cartier Tank being solar powered, but to get it just because it’s marketed as environmentally conscious is pretty misleading.

And I don’t know how to feel about Tank Louis blueprint in stainless steel. I think it’s losing the lustre that yellow gold or even white gold has. Saw the Hodinkee review video and the steel looks a bit dull, even under professional marketing video. Reminds me a bit of Tank Solo. Not as refined as Tank Louis or Tank Francaise.


----------



## goonhoon

Any idea whether these can be preordered anywhere? I know Selfridges in the UK sold a very limit amount of pieces in July - but never found anyone selling them whatsoever.


----------



## mleok

neverover said:


> And I don't know how to feel about Tank Louis blueprint in stainless steel. I think it's losing the lustre that yellow gold or even white gold has. Saw the Hodinkee review video and the steel looks a bit dull, even under professional marketing video. Reminds me a bit of Tank Solo. Not as refined as Tank Louis or Tank Francaise.


Sure, it's not as refined as a Tank Louis Cartier, but still a huge step up from the Tank Solo. While I think the Tank Francaise is incredibly iconic, I think it works best as a small women's watch. I would certainly be open to getting the Tank Must when it gets released, which other dress watch in stainless steel would be comparably refined?


----------



## Perfectionist

Can't find details on the SolarBeat movement anywhere!

Probably a silly question - but is there any chance it might be a High Accuracy Quartz?


----------



## neverover

mleok said:


> Sure, it's not as refined as a Tank Louis Cartier, but still a huge step up from the Tank Solo. While I think the Tank Francaise is incredibly iconic, I think it works best as a small women's watch. I would certainly be open to getting the Tank Must when it gets released, which other dress watch in stainless steel would be comparably refined?


I was really considering of getting Tank Must this Christmas. Thinking it could be my daily diver that's light and durable. But comparing it side to side with white gold Tank, the steel really lack the shine effect. Especially when the white gold (Preowned) is only $1000 more expensive than the steel. But I'm probably just nitpicking here haha.

You're right though, not much competition in this price range. It's a big step up from Tank Solo for sure. The bracelet is also nicer here.


----------



## chillwill120

Wow, just found out about this. I’ve wanted a tank for years to have as my dress watch, but could never justify the price for a watch I wouldn’t wear too often. However if I can find one of these discounted or lightly pre owned I will be picking it up.


----------



## cykrops

chillwill120 said:


> Wow, just found out about this. I've wanted a tank for years to have as my dress watch, but could never justify the price for a watch I wouldn't wear too often. However if I can find one of these discounted or lightly pre owned I will be picking it up.


The price is what really got my attention as well. Maybe thats a superficial reason, but oh well lol


----------



## Johann23

I just wore this days ago at the dealer, it’s pretty cool. I did not buy it as I ended up getting the new version of the Santos Dumont, but I certainly have my playtime with this one.

It’s not very big, but it’s not small either. I think it’s in that Cartier sweet spot size. I’ve worn the XL tanks and I think they just look ridiculous. And the vintage stuff is so tiny that it looks feminine. This is a good size. I think they chose well.

And for all of you guys saying it’s a dress watch, this is a lot more casual looking than you think. I would not wear this as a dress watch personally. It’s more of an every day watch.

For the price, it’s a cool watch. I personally would probably buy it over the Tank Solo. Plus I really like the fact that Cartier has the balls to come out with a solar watch - that’s cool. Kind of like when FP Journe comes out with a quartz watch and then charges $35,000 for it. Those kind of balls. 😂

I don’t think anybody who buys this will be disappointed with the purchase.


----------



## mleok

neverover said:


> I was really considering of getting Tank Must this Christmas. Thinking it could be my daily diver that's light and durable. But comparing it side to side with white gold Tank, the steel really lack the shine effect. Especially when the white gold (Preowned) is only $1000 more expensive than the steel. But I'm probably just nitpicking here haha.
> 
> You're right though, not much competition in this price range. It's a big step up from Tank Solo for sure. The bracelet is also nicer here.


The SolarBeat Tank Must Large is $2740, can you really get a preowned white gold Tank Louis Cartier for under $4000? The MSRP on that is $10K even for the quartz model.


----------



## mleok

cykrops said:


> The price is what really got my attention as well. Maybe thats a superficial reason, but oh well lol


I don't see why that's a superficial reason, most of us are operating under resource constraints. The main appeal of the Cartier Tank has always been the aesthetics, as opposed to the movement, and getting the same aesthetics for a quarter of the price is a perfectly reasonable reason to take notice.


----------



## cykrops

mleok said:


> The SolarBeat Tank Must Large is $2740, can you really get a preowned white gold Tank Louis Cartier for under $4000? The MSRP on that is $10K even for the quartz model.


Im hoping it will land on joma for close to $2k. Probably wishful thinking!


----------



## mleok

cykrops said:


> Im hoping it will land on joma for close to $2k. Probably wishful thinking!


The discounts available on the grey market for Cartier seems to dried up significantly. It might be worthwhile to talk directly to an AD instead to see what kind of price consideration they can provide. Maybe 10% to 20% might still be possible, but I doubt it'll be as low as $2000.


----------



## Covenant

Perfectionist said:


> Probably a silly question - but is there any chance it might be a High Accuracy Quartz?


I highly doubt it, but if it is, I'm certainly buying one. Knowing Cartier they'd never advertise it if the movement was HAQ, so I might need to annoy customer service some more.

I suspect they've got a poster of me on the wall of their service department by now, for dart-throwing and the like.



RollieMoly said:


> I just wore this days ago at the dealer, it's pretty cool.


Did you notice if the roman numerals were visibly perforated? Like did they look solid under boutique lighting, or was it obvious that they were transparent for the solar cell underneath?


----------



## mleok

I'm looking at the Cartier website, and I was wondering if the high autonomy quartz movement in the WSTA0041 model,



https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/watches/mens-watches/tank-all/wsta0041-tank-must-de-cartier-watch.html



is the SolarBeat movement, or is there another quartz model?

Edit: It looks like this is a regular quartz movement, but with an 8 year battery life,









HANDS-ON: The Cartier Tank Must presents a statement piece with a blast of colour - Time and Tide Watches


Too often in watchmaking the focus is only on the technical and the very expensive. Yes, it’s critical for the watch industry to continue to innovate, but complication for its own sake serves a very limited number of ends. Sometimes I wish there were more watches that just focused on being fun...




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## Johann23

Did you notice if the roman numerals were visibly perforated? Like did they look solid under boutique lighting, or was it obvious that they were transparent for the solar cell underneath?
[/QUOTE]

Sorry I guess I didn't notice?


----------



## Perfectionist

Covenant said:


> I highly doubt it, but if it is, I'm certainly buying one. Knowing Cartier they'd never advertise it if the movement was HAQ, so I might need to annoy customer service some more.
> 
> I suspect they've got a poster of me on the wall of their service department by now, for dart-throwing and the like.


Please do annoy them bro! It's a dirty job but somebody's gotta do it lol!

Fascinating how clueless Cartier customer service is - you'd think they would have this kind of info at their fingertips... and would bother to reply back to queries within a couple of days!

Unless ofcourse, Covid has made a mess of things for them... or have they always been like this?


----------



## Covenant

Perfectionist said:


> Unless ofcourse, Covid has made a mess of things for them... or have they always been like this?


This is the norm for Cartier. Technical info related to watchmaking just isn't their forte. I asked about the accuracy rating on the new Solarbeat calibre and was told that they don't have any info to share until the watch is launched in September, an odd response given its already been "launched" at Watches and Wonders. But whatever, I'll resume pestering in September


----------



## neverover

mleok said:


> The SolarBeat Tank Must Large is $2740, can you really get a preowned white gold Tank Louis Cartier for under $4000? The MSRP on that is $10K even for the quartz model.


Actually yes. Went to a reputable watchmaker in my city and saw Cartier Tank Louis quartz in white gold for CAD 3800. Although, I have to mention that this is a small version that's more classic in size: 23mm x30mm.


----------



## JMVNYC

Figured I’d hijack this thread a bit instead of starting a new one. Anyone know if the strap not being leather and all is water friendly. I’ve always loved the tank and always loved the idea of using it more as a casual watch. I’m wondering when I’m floating at my like house if I could hop in with this without a worry. Something about the tank I’ve always loved and the water resistance is plenty for my relaxing on my inflatable chair in the sun.


----------



## Axel Brass

One other thought, wish Cartier had added the feature of radio time sync with the atomic clock.

Otherwise still really interested to learn more here on the dial and new curves in the case for those who’ve seen it in the metal.


----------



## stebesplace

I think it’s a great move for the brand, and I’m a fan. I’m not sold on the idea that I need the Tank with a solar movement. The standard HAQ is probably good enough especially with a real leather strap. 

I do wish they made an XL in quartz…


----------



## cykrops

For me, and i could be mistaken, the solar tank being the cheapest is a big appeal. Maybe able to get for less than $2500 for the large.

Some great questions above i dont have answers to yet


----------



## NightScar




----------



## zigg-e

I've decided that I'm getting it. Now just to figure out which straps I can buy to make it more of a daily wear type watch. Someone on Instagram was showing off their Quartz version of the large must with this strap: Whiskey Tan - Molequin


----------



## cykrops

Im in the "gonna get it camp" as well. Called a Cartier AD today, and they had no drop date for the watches and mentioned production being held up like most everything else in the world.


----------



## NightScar

i think release in the US has always been Spetember, its what George Cramer has stated and pretty much what two of my ADs has said


----------



## watchesinnature

I am totally sold. Just really mad that they released this just as I bought the tank solo small for my wife. 
Would've jumped on this in a heartbeat if it was available then. Grrr


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Tomorrow is September 1st, maybe it'll magically appear on the Cartier website overnight? :fingers crossed:


----------



## DC Lavman

I've owned a number of solar-powered watches from brands like Seiko and Citizen. Watches that invariably cost $250 US or less. While I don't think it is fair to say that I considered those watches to be disposable when I bought them, it is certainly the case that I gave no thought to whether I would still be able to get a replacement capacitor (or whatever it is called) fifteen or twenty (or thirty) years after purchase. And, frankly, given the enormous communities around those brands, I've always sort of assumed a generic capacitor would be both available and reasonably easy to switch myself.

At 10x+ plus the price of Seiko or Citizen, however, I'd like to think that one of these Cartier watches will, with proper care, still be functional in 20-30 years. Am I crazy to be concerned whether, when a watch needs its first capacitor change in fifteen years (much less its second or third), Cartier will still be supporting this technology?


----------



## mleok

DC Lavman said:


> I've owned a number of solar-powered watches from brands like Seiko and Citizen. Watches that invariably cost $250 US or less. While I don't think it is fair to say that I considered those watches to be disposable when I bought them, it is certainly the case that I gave no thought to whether I would still be able to get a replacement capacitor (or whatever it is called) fifteen or twenty (or thirty) years after purchase. And, frankly, given the enormous communities around those brands, I've always sort of assumed a generic capacitor would be both available and reasonably easy to switch myself.
> 
> At 10x+ plus the price of Seiko or Citizen, however, I'd like to think that one of these Cartier watches will, with proper care, still be functional in 20-30 years. Am I crazy to be concerned whether, when a watch needs its first capacitor change in fifteen years (much less its second or third), Cartier will still be supporting this technology?


I think that is a perfectly reasonable concern. Hopefully, Cartier will be using an industry standard capacitor for this purpose. Unfortunately, Cartier no longer offers free lifetime battery changes.


----------



## zigg-e

I assume support in 15-16 years when the capacitor needs to be replaced, although from stories about people bringing in their Quartz Tanks I also wouldn’t be surprised if it was a full movement swap. Since this is brand new, the 8-year warranty definitely gives me some peace of mind that if these end up having some type of failure rate, hopefully they can iterate on the tech and if something goes wrong in the specific watch I buy it can be fixed under warranty. 
After a lot of browsing through different options, things in the $3000 price range are usually mechanical and would require several services between the initial purchase and the 15-year mark. The allure of having a no-hassle watch with famous styling from a legendary brand is really strong.


----------



## mleok

One advantage of a no date watch is that it's easier to find a suitable movement replacement if necessary, since one is not constrained by the position of the date window.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

September is here! Now where is my solar powered Tank?! xD


----------



## NightScar

should be soon, all the colored tank must are now on the website (though not available for purchase) along with the new gold tank louis (can be purchased)


----------



## Musicfreak1988

I called Cartier yesterday and they said there's -approximately- a 2 month delay because of global shortage / logistics issues. They also said that I'm welcome to call every 1-2 weeks for an update, as things move very fast in the industry.

If it's available, it will be available to buy online (instead of the 'call-button' there is now).


----------



## airpoch

quakeroatmeal said:


> September is here! Now where is my solar powered Tank?! xD


I spoke with the staff at a boutique earlier this week and they said that even they don't know when they'll receive stock (or rather that is their 'official' answer)


----------



## zigg-e

Currently have the money for the solarbeat burning a hole in my pocket. Someone talk me out of buying the Quartz version. The benefits of the Quartz is that it can live its life in a dark watch box and under a sleeve and keep on ticking (figure of speech.. I know there isn’t a seconds hand). Cartier has been cagey about details on the solarbeat as far as total power reserve, etc.


----------



## cykrops

zigg-e said:


> Currently have the money for the solarbeat burning a hole in my pocket. Someone talk me out of buying the Quartz version. The benefits of the Quartz is that it can live its life in a dark watch box and under a sleeve and keep on ticking (figure of speech.. I know there isn't a seconds hand). Cartier has been cagey about details on the solarbeat as far as total power reserve, etc.


Hold strong!


----------



## thewatchidiot

zigg-e said:


> Currently have the money for the solarbeat burning a hole in my pocket. Someone talk me out of buying the Quartz version. The benefits of the Quartz is that it can live its life in a dark watch box and under a sleeve and keep on ticking (figure of speech.. I know there isn't a seconds hand). Cartier has been cagey about details on the solarbeat as far as total power reserve, etc.


Not at all the same but take a look at this fears 1931. Original style made by fears in the 30s, using an eta movement also from the 30s. To me it's an ideal homage to their original watch 22 x 40. Unfortunately, it's more expensive than the Cartier solar but it's also a mechanical movement.


----------



## Loucri

cykrops said:


> I searched for threads on this, so if I missed one already on this, sorry!
> 
> What are your thoughts on the new Cartier SolarBeat Tank Must?
> 
> Ive never owned a solar watch. What pitfalls do they have? Do I need to leave it on a window sill instead of a watch box? How long does it take to get going once its dead?
> 
> Why so cheap? Im tempted to jump right on one because Ive wanted a tank for some time, and this is incredibly affordable new. I am not fixated on any particular movement, so if the solar works and is way cheaper, count me in. Unless there is a good reason to the contrary!
> 
> Thanks for your input!


I've seen a few Citizen watches that are solar powered- mainly Japanese brands. Heard about the SolarBeat, Cartier is claiming they run for at least 16 years until they need replacement. From my experience hey do continue to work unless they are kept in darkness for long periods of time. Interested to see this once it drops!


----------



## Covenant

zigg-e said:


> The benefits of the Quartz is that it can live its life in a dark watch box and under a sleeve and keep on ticking (figure of speech.. I know there isn't a seconds hand). Cartier has been cagey about details on the solarbeat as far as total power reserve, etc.


The power reserve lasts one month in darkness. Posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Take this with a grain of salt! (I know these posts don't go over well in the Rolex Forums but...) I spoke to my SA at the Cartier boutique (after making a pretty sizeable purchase) in NYC and they said all the Solar beats are spoken for and sold out for September. Apparently they were paid for in advance. Was kind of sad to hear this, even though I know these aren't limited pieces, just feels like I've been waiting for so long now!


----------



## raggaeluv

quakeroatmeal said:


> Take this with a grain of salt! (I know these posts don't go over well in the Rolex Forums but...) I spoke to my SA at the Cartier boutique (after making a pretty sizeable purchase) in NYC and they said all the Solar beats are spoken for and sold out for September. Apparently they were paid for in advance. Was kind of sad to hear this, even though I know these aren't limited pieces, just feels like I've been waiting for so long now!


Good to know.


----------



## NightScar

seiko needs to release their solar tank in steel while the hype is high, just remove the gold plate 

just move the dial and movement to the swr049 case


----------



## stebesplace

quakeroatmeal said:


> Take this with a grain of salt! (I know these posts don't go over well in the Rolex Forums but...) I spoke to my SA at the Cartier boutique (after making a pretty sizeable purchase) in NYC and they said all the Solar beats are spoken for and sold out for September. Apparently they were paid for in advance. Was kind of sad to hear this, even though I know these aren't limited pieces, just feels like I've been waiting for so long now!


I guess not surprised. Might take a month or two for better inventory but like Tudor, give it some time and most models will be readily available.


----------



## cykrops

AD here still has no drop date


----------



## mleok

NightScar said:


> seiko needs to release their solar tank in steel while the hype is high, just remove the gold plate
> 
> just move the dial and movement to the swr049 case


The Seiko tank has never had the elegance of the Cartier.


----------



## NightScar

mleok said:


> The Seiko tank has never had the elegance of the Cartier.


at 0.05% the price of the cartier, thats perfectly fine


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I stalk the forums every day during my morning coffee hoping to find a post showing that they're up on the website, or that someone received theirs from a boutique. UGH.

I'm very close to just pulling the trigger on the HAQ Must.


----------



## mleok

NightScar said:


> at 0.05% the price of the cartier, thats perfectly fine


0.05% = 0.0005. I think you mean 5%.


----------



## mleok

quakeroatmeal said:


> I'm very close to just pulling the trigger on the HAQ Must.


Is there a HAQ version? I was under the impression it was just that it had a very long battery life?


----------



## quakeroatmeal

If HAQ means High Autonomy Quartz, then yes? I'm not sure if that includes High Accuracy Quartz :3


----------



## NightScar

mleok said:


> 0.05% = 0.0005. I think you mean 5%.


thats what i meant


----------



## brash47

Without reading the entire thread, I'm just gonna jump in.

It's a beautiful watch. It will have quartz accuracy and the power reserve will be months at a time. Solar is a tried and true watch technology and I wouldn't be worried about it at all.

You get the best of both worlds: world class, very classic design from a great manufacturer and a modern solar movement. This will be a maintenence free watch for at least a decade if not longer!!

I do not wear my 2 g shocks frequently, but every few months I throw them on this:

CoolFire Solar Watch Fast Charger... Amazon.com: CoolFire Solar Watch Fast Charger for All Eco Solar Watches Reloj Hombre Solar Pad Power Smart Watch Portable Battery Charger Automatic 1046 : Cell Phones & Accessories

It works just fine.

This will help you keep any solar watch going

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

didnt even know they made fast chargers for solars lol


----------



## Tolmia

Went to the AD in NYC last weekend and they didn't know when the Solarbeats were coming. Logistics still.

They are now listed on Cartier's website, but not available for purchase.
Small models:


https://www.cartier.com/en-us/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0061.html




https://www.cartier.com/en-us/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0060.html


Large models


https://www.cartier.com/en-us/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0059.html




https://www.cartier.com/en-us/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0062.html



Also, for what it's worth for those curious, non-animal leather is usually VERY durable. Many of my office chairs are made from faux leather and I've been using them for a decade with minimal damage. Tesla uses faux leather in almost all cars. Many Mercedes also use faux leather. Of course, if it's cheap garbage, it's cheap and will be crap. I would be a bit surprised though if they didn't use upgraded materials.


----------



## cykrops

Thanks for the update! I always wonder whether my AD's lack of stock is due to our location, but it appears they are not alone in their supply problems.


----------



## zigg-e

I was able to order a solarbeat over the phone through Cartier several weeks ago (people have had mixed results). I just received an email update today indicating their anticipated delivery time is “November-December 2021”.


----------



## Dvalentino

I inquired about Solar in Jamaica while on cruise in October 2021 - AD said January delivery likely for him. We'll be on another southern Caribbean cruise in Feb 2022 with ports in Jamaica, Aruba, Panama and Cartegna - hoping to find one then.


----------



## cagatay1903

large solarbeat on 16,5 cm wrist. 

I found it small even though my wrists are thin. It may also be because I am not used to watches of this size.


----------



## BePhreed

I think it looks great on your wrist, cagatay. I have the same sized wrist and appreciate your photo.


----------



## Rivarama

How many people have gotten theirs? My order has been in for a while. The boutique would not give me timing though.


----------



## zigg-e

Rivarama said:


> How many people have gotten theirs? My order has been in for a while. The boutique would not give me timing though.


I actually wonder if anyone has really gotten one. A couple of people on Reddit have posted what they have said are the SolarBeat, but I believe the straps that have been on those watches actually are the kind on the regular Quartz model (different grain and slightly different stitching between the two models).


----------



## Dollface

Cartier in the U.K. said initially that the launch would be in September, then November, now I’m told it won’t be until January 2022….. So much for the present under the tree this year!


----------



## ghostganz

In Sweden they said they would get the occasional watch per month, but already had an approximate 4 mo waiting list. Not sure if anyone had been delivered yet though.


----------



## motorjon68

Are we sure which quartz movement is in the HAQ versions? I want the ‘large’ but I want the solar movement.


----------



## zigg-e

motorjon68 said:


> Are we sure which quartz movement is in the HAQ versions? I want the ‘large’ but I want the solar movement.


Solarbeat Large Tank (Ref. WSTA0059): https://www.cartier.com/en-us/watches/womens-watches/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0059.html
Regular Quartz Large Tank (Ref. WSTA0041): https://www.cartier.com/en-us/watches/womens-watches/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0041.html
In the world of watches, HAQ traditionally stands for High-Accuracy Quartz. It is my understanding that neither of these watches have been claimed by Cartier to be High-Accuracy Quartz watches. For the regular quartz Tank, they say it has a "high autonomy quartz movement". This is Cartier marketing language to celebrate the fact that the battery for the regular quartz needs to be changed at an interval greater than average quartz watches (I believe Cartier's movement needs the battery change somewhere between 6-8 years).


----------



## motorjon68

I just ordered a SolarBeat. I’ll update y’all.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Online?


----------



## motorjon68

I called Cartier and ordered the SolarBeat. They were verifying the availability. Got a call today that I had missed the last one. Cartier can see boutique inventory but not authorized dealer’s. No SolarBeats available in Cartier boutiques. I’m bummed.


----------



## TukangFikir

I've been calling Canadian (Vancouver) boutique for the past month and no luck so far. Wonder if there's Canadian here that got theirs yet?

At this rate I am really debating to go with regular battery as I do like the calfskin leather better vs the new strap.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

I paid for mine in full over 2 months ago… and I’m still waiting. If it ever comes in, I’ll give you an update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savka

Stopped by the boutique two or so weeks ago and was told they’re all sold out and to try again in January.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

I was just told that my extra strap is in… that only took 8 weeks.  Now how about a watch to put it on…?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

SineQuaNon81 said:


> I was just told that my extra strap is in… that only took 8 weeks.  Now how about a watch to put it on…?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s been 7 weeks for me, maybe closer to 8? Hoping mine will be in as well.


----------



## zigg-e

stebesplace said:


> It’s been 7 weeks for me, maybe closer to 8? Hoping mine will be in as well.


I just checked and I’m 54 days (7+ Weeks) since ordering. I’m hoping their updated estimate of delivering by the end of December holds true. If not, I may bail mid-January and do some in-person watch shopping.


----------



## Stchambe

I'm going to a Cartier boutique tomorrow to pick up a Santos. Will hopefully remember to check the availability or estimated arrival date of the solar tank.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

Stchambe said:


> I'm going to a Cartier boutique tomorrow to pick up a Santos. Will hopefully remember to check the availability or estimated arrival date of the solar tank.


Please do! Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stchambe

They didn’t have any and they said some may come in next month but that was a guessApparently they got a lot of Musts in and those sold out very quickly. This was a boutique in Qatar though, and their inventory revolves fairly quickly. 

FWIW they had a few solid gold santos.


----------



## EngineerHack

It was about time. I would buy. A watch you can just grab and go.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

Perfectionist said:


> Can't find details on the SolarBeat movement anywhere!
> 
> Probably a silly question - but is there any chance it might be a High Accuracy Quartz?


They say it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SineQuaNon81

Well. The boutique called today. My extra strap came in… then she sent a picture to me. She ordered the WRONG one even after she showed me the order screen where she made the request.  Still no SolarBeat and the wrong strap to go with it. Should I try to call a manager in the boutique? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TukangFikir

I gave up with Solarbeat. Gonna pick up the regular tank this weekend instead. 8 years between battery change is a long time and to think about the strap (vegan on Solarbeat vs calf on regular), I prefer the traditional calf and don't really want to spend more money on strap...


----------



## kylepw

Curious: what are pro's to choosing quartz Tank Must over solar now? Wait time and vegan strap aside, of course.


----------



## zigg-e

kylepw said:


> Curious: what are pro's to choosing quartz Tank Must over solar now? Wait time and vegan strap aside, of course.


There may or may not be visual differences of the numerals between the two versions (supposedly they are minimal if at all able to be seen). Another pro to Quartz is that there is the possibility that the solar technology flops for some reason and owners either experience day-to-day issues like power reserve problems or long-term issues like needing service after 8 years versus the stated service interval. If Cartier does for some reason only produce a very limited amount of solar Tanks, there is a possibility servicing the Quartz may be easier/cheaper if it breaks.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

TukangFikir said:


> I gave up with Solarbeat. Gonna pick up the regular tank this weekend instead. 8 years between battery change is a long time and to think about the strap (vegan on Solarbeat vs calf on regular), I prefer the traditional calf and don't really want to spend more money on strap...


I am starting to think you’re right. What annoys the hell out of me is that Cartier should employ such ill-Informed and incompetent employees. Yes, I am paying for design, but it doesn’t come with respectable service, too??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

Any likelihood of a bracelet model of the solar tank?


----------



## NightScar

SaoDavi said:


> Any likelihood of a bracelet model of the solar tank?


it might exist or you can order it with a bracelet since the regular quartz comes with that option

or just order the bracelet separate as a second option


----------



## TukangFikir

SineQuaNon81 said:


> I am starting to think you’re right. What annoys the hell out of me is that Cartier should employ such ill-Informed and incompetent employees. Yes, I am paying for design, but it doesn’t come with respectable service, too??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone on the other forum made a comment that 16 years battery change and service is a long long time and who knows what we'll be wearing then and how the collection grows. Oh and the tank is actually for my wife (going to steal it once in a while) who has been wearing my speedmaster to work so i would love to have that back


----------



## Dollface

Surely if they’ve spent time and money developing a so-called eco option they’ll be expanding the range not limiting it?

I was told by Cartier U.K. the solar option would be in stock in January.


----------



## airpoch

SineQuaNon81 said:


> I was just told that my extra strap is in… that only took 8 weeks.  Now how about a watch to put it on…?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the strap is the best part!


----------



## johnmichael

The final step is a R/C solar version.. I'll skip the new Tank Solar and wait for the R/C solar version!!!! Hopefully, next year------in the meantime, the Max Bill R/C works, .but w/o the fanfare of a TANK


----------



## NightScar

whats R/C?


----------



## DC Lavman

NightScar said:


> whats R/C?


Radio-controlled.


----------



## johnmichael

DC Lavman said:


> Radio-controlled.


Probably more widely known as atomic watch.


----------



## kylepw

johnmichael said:


> Probably more widely known as atomic watch.


hear! hear!


----------



## Seamaster73

johnmichael said:


> The final step is a R/C solar version.. I'll skip the new Tank Solar and wait for the R/C solar version!!!! Hopefully, next year------in the meantime, the Max Bill R/C works, .but w/o the fanfare of a TANK


If it’s HAQ, what would be the point of RC?

RC is only necessary to compensate for the mediocre accuracy of cheap quartz movements.


----------



## johnmichael

Seamaster73 said:


> If it’s HAQ, what would be the point of RC?
> 
> RC is only necessary to compensate for the mediocre accuracy of cheap quartz movements.


Show me where it says the Cartier solar quartz movement is thermally compensated. I've looked and cannot find that in the description anywhere. Unless you can prove it to me, you're either wrong or exploring the possibility of hypotheticals.


----------



## Msiekierski

johnmichael said:


> Show me where it says the Cartier solar quartz movement is thermally compensated. I've looked and cannot find that in the description anywhere. Unless you can prove it to me, you're either wrong or exploring the possibility of hypotheticals.


I believe you are 100% correct. They call it high AUTONOMY, not to be confused with ACCURACY. I’m sure it is nice, but not HAQ.


----------



## rkny

SineQuaNon81 said:


> I am starting to think you’re right. What annoys the hell out of me is that Cartier should employ such ill-Informed and incompetent employees. Yes, I am paying for design, but it doesn’t come with respectable service, too??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called the Cartier boutique in Chicago to inquire about the Solar.

After about 10 rings, some dude answered and said “Thank you for calling the CARTYER boutique.“. The way he pronounced it rhymed with heartier. Classy.

He proceeded to take my number and said someone would call back.

No one ever called.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

rkny said:


> I called the Cartier boutique in Chicago to inquire about the Solar.
> 
> After about 10 rings, some dude answered and said “Thank you for calling the CARTYER boutique.“. The way he pronounced it rhymed with heartier. Classy.
> 
> He proceeded to take my number and said someone would call back.
> 
> No one ever called.


They have enough margins to give better service than this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

My Cartier Boutique just let me know that my Solar Beat is in and I can pick it up this week.


----------



## zigg-e

Rivarama said:


> My Cartier Boutique just let me know that my Solar Beat is in and I can pick it up this week.


No way!!! Congrats!


----------



## SineQuaNon81

Rivarama said:


> My Cartier Boutique just let me know that my Solar Beat is in and I can pick it up this week.



You give me hope!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henken

I have been interested in this watch for a while now. Does anyone have information regarding which type of glass it´s going to have? Is it sapphire glass, or mineral crystal just like tank louis?


----------



## neverover

Henken said:


> I have been interested in this watch for a while now. Does anyone have information regarding which type of glass it´s going to have? Is it sapphire glass, or mineral crystal just like tank louis?


I think it’s a sapphire. Quick look on the side profile shows it didn’t have domed crystal like the Tank LC.


----------



## Jonathan T

the solar is on my list. If i'm not going mechanical movement, this would an interesting one to add to my collection!


----------



## Rivarama

I got it today and its awesome. Here are some quick shots. The numerals look great.


----------



## Purefix

Rivarama said:


> I got it today and its awesome. Here are some quick shots. The numerals look great.
> View attachment 16288246
> View attachment 16288247


Nice! Congrats! What's ur wrist size? Never owned or even tried on rectangular watch. Wondering how it would wear. Cartier tank is definitely a classic.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

Rivarama said:


> I got it today and its awesome. Here are some quick shots. The numerals look great.
> View attachment 16288246
> View attachment 16288247


Yes please!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

Purefix said:


> Nice! Congrats! What's ur wrist size? Never owned or even tried on rectangular watch. Wondering how it would wear. Cartier tank is definitely a classic.


I have a 6.25" wrist and the large size was definitely the way to go. I've tried the small Must (regular quartz) and that is too small for me and I love a small watch. I regularly wear a 33mm Seiko Dolce. 

I think for most people the Large will fit really nicely.


----------



## Purefix

Rivarama said:


> I have a 6.25" wrist and the large size was definitely the way to go. I've tried the small Must (regular quartz) and that is too small for me and I love a small watch. I regularly wear a 33mm Seiko Dolce.
> 
> I think for most people the Large will fit really nicely.



Thanks for sharing. I also have a 6 1/4" wrist. Good to know large size is better option. Tank is a beautiful white dial watch. Congrats!


----------



## Dollface

A few more are popping up on IG now, including George Cramer, hopefully this will be the start of better availability.


----------



## zigg-e

Dollface said:


> A few more are popping up on IG now, including George Cramer, hopefully this will be the start of better availability.


Yes! George Cramer receiving his has been my litmus test of whether or not they actually are being released to buyers!


----------



## NightScar

came here just to post that, even with his connects you would have thought he‘d have it months ago, i guess that how backed up they are


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXYU24MLD99/


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Are those his initials on the box? Is that something Cartier can do?


----------



## zigg-e

quakeroatmeal said:


> Are those his initials on the box? Is that something Cartier can do?


According to his Instagram, it’s something boutiques offer and all you have to do is request it. I believe engraving the watch is also free of charge.


----------



## NightScar

some boutiques has a hot stamp station, not all

swipe >>> to see how its done


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXJADdAvHzo/


----------



## SineQuaNon81

zigg-e said:


> According to his Instagram, it’s something boutiques offer and all you have to do is request it. I believe engraving the watch is also free of charge.


That’s awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

Has availability of the Tank Must SolarBeat through Cartier boutiques improved at all, or is it still a months-long wait?

I'm guessing this won't happen, but I'm hoping that Cartier announces a gold-cased Tank SolarBeat at Watches & Wonders later this month. That would be an irresistible piece for me.


----------



## Itgb

edotkim said:


> Has availability of the Tank Must SolarBeat through Cartier boutiques improved at all, or is it still a months-long wait?
> 
> I'm guessing this won't happen, but I'm hoping that Cartier announces a gold-cased Tank SolarBeat at Watches & Wonders later this month. That would be an irresistible piece for me.


I can only speak from my experience, but I had been inquiring at ADs since late last year and was able to pick one up last week. They seem to be trickling in now.


----------



## Jonathan T

Rivarama said:


> I got it today and its awesome. Here are some quick shots. The numerals look great.
> View attachment 16288246
> View attachment 16288247


congrats! i wish my AD had one in stock so i could see.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

After having owned a large quartz Tank Must, I would jump on a solarbeat if they bring it to the XL.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

I paid for mine back in August. Still waiting… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itgb

After a long wait, was finally able to pick up a small solarbeat for my wife. Side by side with a standard quartz model I couldn’t see any differences in the dial. I’m not usually a fan of Roman numerals but it’s really opened my eyes to Cartier. There might be a Santos in my future at some point.


----------



## MrDisco99

What's the USA MSRP on the Solarbeat Large? I can't find it on the website.

Anyone know what movement they are using? I'm guessing it's a third party movement. The power saving function sounds intriguing.


----------



## cykrops

MrDisco99 said:


> What's the USA MSRP on the Solarbeat Large? I can't find it on the website.
> 
> Anyone know what movement they are using? I'm guessing it's a third party movement. The power saving function sounds intriguing.


Not sure on the movement but i think the msrp was around $2700


----------



## MrDisco99

cykrops said:


> Not sure on the movement but i think the msrp was around $2700


The regular 8-year battery quartz is $2740... interesting if the solar beat is the same price.


----------



## cykrops

MrDisco99 said:


> The regular 8-year battery quartz is $2740... interesting if the solar beat is the same price.


I wonder if they have raised the price given its popularity

Edit: the large solarbeat was also $2740 upon release


----------



## bsilbiger

I would absolutely consider a solarbeat if they had the XL version. Appears to be an excellent value.


----------



## NightScar

nice close up of the solar cutout










via:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbffGfSu0kE/


----------



## Watchretriever

NightScar said:


> nice close up of the solar cutout
> 
> View attachment 16522504
> 
> 
> via:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CbffGfSu0kE/


 great pic. I have one of these and it is surprisingly difficult to see with your naked eye or even Under magnification that the dial has cutouts.


----------



## motorjon68

I emailed Cartier a couple days ago. The response was that the SolarBeat was only available last Fall. Mind you, I ordered one, was changed and then never received it back in November. I’m convinced they haven’t a clue.


----------



## cykrops

motorjon68 said:


> I emailed Cartier a couple days ago. The response was that the SolarBeat was only available last Fall. Mind you, I ordered one, was changed and then never received it back in November. I’m convinced they haven’t a clue.


That sucks. I agree it sounds like they have not one clue among them. I was hoping for a non-limited release. Maybe there is still hope?


----------



## DC Lavman

cykrops said:


> That sucks. I agree it sounds like they have not one clue among them. I was hoping for a non-limited release. Maybe there is still hope?


There is just no way they developed new technology (for Cartier) that has massive non-WIS appeal and is less than US$3000 only to put it in a poorly coordinated limited release.


----------



## SineQuaNon81

Yeah. My person at Cartier apologized profusely for messing up my order. She said that one came in for me a long time ago, but it was sent back because of a quality control issue. She offered to sell me anything from W&W or refund my payment… or let me wait. I said that I would wait. And she said “it might be a long time… let me know by the end of May if you want to do something else before prices go up.” I may never see my SolarBeat and that is sad. They are still running videos for it on their website. So so frustrated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostganz

They had a very limited supply of them, but it still only took around *two weeks* for me to get one recently. Maybe they've prioritized Europe?


----------



## stebesplace

My AD is the Bay Area of CA hasn’t seen one since launch come through, and they’ve had a handful of orders so far. People end up dropping off and getting the HAQ instead, he said.

I’m pretty sure this is not some sort of limited edition watch, it’s just a watch that’s more dependent on components affected by supply chain issues.


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcI4vGfLz9I/


----------



## Sturmovik

I was able to place a 50% deposit at the Cartier NY boutique on the phone over the weekend. MSRP would translate to $2740 based on the deposit. The salesperson did not give me a firm ETA, but said it should not be multiple months. They're still taking money for them, so here's hoping it's coming sooner rather than later. Or at all.


----------



## notnathan

This is incredibly cool technology, but I don’t think it will hold its value and I would just get a Regular Tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

notnathan said:


> This is incredibly cool technology, but I don’t think it will hold its value and I would just get a Regular Tank


I don’t think the solar Tank will be any worse than a regular quartz Tank in terms of value retention.


----------



## powerband

notnathan said:


> This is incredibly cool technology, but I don’t think it will hold its value and I would just get a Regular Tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wondering why you think this. (I have the regular Tank quartz.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SineQuaNon81

Ugh. I got tired of waiting and I have ordered both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tolmia

I've seen a few rumors around the net claiming the Solarbeat will be a limited edition. Has anyone heard anything regarding that? If the solar movement is also doing a limited run, that could cause massive problems when it's time to replace them...


----------



## Tpp3975

Bumping this. Anyone know why the Solarbeat isn’t available in the Cartier website and seems like vaporwear at this point?


----------



## Dollface

Tpp3975 said:


> Bumping this. Anyone know why the Solarbeat isn’t available in the Cartier website and seems like vaporwear at this point?


What’s vaporwear?


----------



## Tpp3975

Dollface said:


> What’s vaporwear?


Ha ha. Vapor ware is a tech product that gets advertised and then never comes to fruition.


----------



## Tpp3975

Tpp3975 said:


> Ha ha. Vapor ware is a tech product that gets advertised and then never comes to fruition.


It’s not on the website and I only see a handful on chrono.


----------



## Dollface

Tpp3975 said:


> Ha ha. Vapor ware is a tech product that gets advertised and then never comes to fruition.


I’ve got one, so it’s not 🤪


----------



## Tpp3975

Dollface said:


> I’ve got one, so it’s not 🤪


Nice. One of the dozen or so I see they sold.


----------



## Dollface

Tpp3975 said:


> Nice. One of the dozen or so I see they sold.


😀


----------



## brysonandwatches

Anyone knows the SolarBeat accuracy rating?


----------



## soboy

It is back on the US website but only in the small women's size.


----------



## ghostganz

brysonandwatches said:


> Anyone knows the SolarBeat accuracy rating?


I haven't seen any official numbers, but it's plain old quartz without temperature compensation, so it should be within 15s/month. Mine is still on time after a few months of use as far as I can tell.


----------



## TraserH3

soboy said:


> It is back on the US website but only in the small women's size.


small “classic” size not “woman” size. Thisis the original size.


----------



## tmad

Still waiting to see in person...But love everything I've seen digitally


----------



## Jimbodini

FYI to anyone still keeping an eye out for Solarbeat models - finally found one of the large models available to buy online at an authorised dealer here in the UK with no wait, no allocation, etc - just add to the basket and check out. Seems like some jewellers are starting to reach the end of their waiting lists on these, and they might just become an easier purchase. 

I know they've had supply chair issues but it's crazy how long it has taken for any to pop up for immediate purchase at RRP.


----------



## daveolson5

I just purchased my large Tank Solar Beat. Been wearing for past ten days or so. Loving it: this from a Patek Philippe and Rolex owner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveolson5

daveolson5 said:


> I just purchased my large Tank Solar Beat. Been wearing for past ten days or so. Loving it: this from a Patek Philippe and Rolex owner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oztech

I like it and priced within reach who knows maybe a future birthday present.


----------



## Sky-Dweller

What discount can you obtain on this?


----------



## oztech

I have never heard of anyone getting a discount on anything Cartier.


----------



## Cbarry719

daveolson5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks amazing hopefully I can find one soon


----------

